# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kaneloni

## Shpirt Njeriu

Nevojiten:

* 500 gr miell
* 3 vezë
* 500 gr mish i grirë
* 3 filxhan qumësht
* 100 gr kaçkavall
* 250 gr gjizë pa kripë
* 100 gr gjalpë, salcë domatesh
* 2 lugë miell
* 1 kokërr limon
* kripë, piper.1 - Zihen brumi me një vezë dhe një filxhan qumësht. Ndahet në pjesë dhe hapen petë me trashësi 3-4 mm.
2 - Priten petët në copa me madhësi 15x7 cm dhe hidhen të ziejnë në ujin që valon. Kur dalin në sipërfaqe, nxirren me kujdes nga uji dhe lihen mënjanë.
3 - Përgatitet mbushja: skuqet mishi në 50 gr gjalpë, shtohet salca e domates e tretur nën ujë, kripa e piperi. Pasi të avullojë uji, hiqet nga zjarri dhe ftohet. Përzihet mishi me gjizën dhe gjysmën e kaçkavallit.
4 - Mbushja e përgatitur hidhet me lugë të vogël në të gjitha petat e ziera, të cilat palosen 2 herë dhe vendosen në tavë.
5 - Përgatitet beshameli: 2 filxhanë me qumësht përzihen me 50 gr gjalpë dhe 2 lugë miell. Kjo masë vendoset në zjarr dhe përzihet derisa të marrë valë.
6 - Hiqet nga zjarri, ftohet pak dhe shtohet veza, lëngu i limonit dhe kripa. Përzihet mirë dhe hidhet sipër kaneloneve. Në fund hidhet pjesa tjetër e kaçkavallit. Piqen derisa të zënë një cipë të artë

----------

